# Woy Woy - gentlemans hours



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all, meeting flyrod for a fish around woy woy tomorrow morning around 9am to fish the high tide over the flats and racks, Blackwall ramp if anyone wants to join us, we will be launching from near my place so from the ramp paddle back up the little side channel.

Cheers Dave


----------

